# Mal wieder mod_rewrite :/



## Moritz123 (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

ich habe mal wieder Probleme mit mod_rewrite.
Meine .htaccess sieht wie folgt aus:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /

Rewrite Rule frameset\.php?f=(.*)$ index.php?f=$1 [L]
Rewrite Rule frameset\.php$ index.php
```

Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen ist, nach einer Umbenennung der frameset.php in index.php, alte Links nicht alle von Hand umändern zu müssen, sondern "automatisiert" von mod_rewrite "umschreiben" zu lassen. Leider erhalte ich einen Fehler 500.
Wo liegt der Fehler?

Ich habe neben dem Rewrite-Block noch eigene Fehlerseiten in der htaccess definiert. Könnte hier ein "behaken" der Definitonen möglich sein?


----------



## Gumbo (27. Mai 2006)

Die Regel-Direktive wird „RewriteRule“ geschrieben. Deshalb probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteRule     ^frameset\.php$    /index.php   [L]
```
Ein möglicher Query-String-Teil des URLs wird automatisch übernommen.


----------



## Moritz123 (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Habe das .htaccess-file enstprechend angepasst. Nun bekomme ich einen Fehler 403 mit dem Hinweis, dass das von mir engegebene 403-File nicht gefunden werden kann. Interessant ist, dass er explizit sagt, ich dürfe auf */*frameset.php nicht finden kann. Ich habe aktuell keine RewriteBase angegeben - ist das korrekt. Was ich auch vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist, dass ich beim FTP-Login auf den Server erst ins Verzeichnis /html wechseln muss, um Dateien auf den Server zu laden. Beim HTTP-Zugriff muss ich dies jedoch nicht explizit angeben.

Vielen Dank nochmals für Unterstützung.


----------

